# ATI Radeon HD 3200 still any good?



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

HI TSF 

i am getting a new pc and i am thinking about one thats $579

Over all it seems good
Processor Type AMD Phenom X4 Quad-Core 9500
Processor Speed Quad Core 2.2GHz
RAM 4GB DDR2 SDRAM
Hard Drive Speed/Capacity 640GB SATA 7200 RPM
Optical Drives SuperMulti Drive DVD+/-RW DVD-RAM
Graphics Integrated ATI Radeon HD 3200
Pre-loaded Operating System Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

but no Integrated WiFi 
heres the link http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10118147&logon=&langid=EN#



And now to get to the problem

the grahpic card seems to be kinda out dated and i dunno if i can run games like cod5, and left 4 dead, and other next gen games at around a meduim quialty 
Integrated ATI Radeon HD 3200
Graphics 
Dedicated Video Memory No
Shared Video Memory 256MB
TV Tuner No
Video Memory No



Sorry this thread is kinda messy


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

It is an integrated graphic card and no way it will run new games...
You should buy an extra graphic card...
i would go for ATI 4850 but for this kind of graphic card you would need good and quality PSU like Corsair 550W

Check out this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

it is well explained there...
Hope this will help you...


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was thinking about going for a one of the 4000 series card, but what would the price range be. i am kinda poor
Btw the computers Power Supply is	300W


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry for double posting but i founded a pertty good card

ATI Radeon HD 4670 for $79

or ATI Radeon HD 4850 for $200


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

ATI Radeon HD 4670 is a nice video card, for that amount of money it is awesome...
But you can not run this card on 300W PSU...
It is better to save money, and when you get money for both video card + quality PSU, you should buy because you might experience issues...


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you
very much vlad


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

No problem mate =)
Anytime =)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The 3200 will run most games just on very low.


----------

